# Terrible service experiences with vape king



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Ive decided to remove my angry posts because gizmo(works or owns vapeking) seems to want to help sort this mess out. And ive calmed down. After waiting 3 weeks what is another day


----------



## Mr. B (7/8/18)

@Stroodlepuff


----------



## jm10 (7/8/18)

Just a suggestion.... maybe split into paragraphs so its easier for people to read, i got lost so many times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (7/8/18)

I am sure this is an isolated case @IVapesDaNicotine Sure I have only used their online service but only have praise for the online service.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> I am sure this is an isolated case @IVapesDaNicotine Sure I have only used their online service but only have praise for the online service.


Really? I can't imagine that from where im sitting but hey im glad you got service from them.


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/18)

Hi there IVapesDaNicotine,

I am sorry you have experienced bad service. Unfortunately, some stores including Menyln Maine store are franchisee stores, they might not carry the full range of products. We did inform you that we can help arrange a collection at that store if you could pay before hand via EFT and then we would have to send the stock to that store. No EFT was made. We also tried to phone you yesterday to no answer. Most of our Franchisee stores collect once a week.

What I can do to help you for the inconvenience is ship for free if you can please pay EFT upfront of R450.00.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Gizmo said:


> Hi there IVapesDaNicotine,
> 
> I am sorry you have experienced bad service. Unfortunately, some stores including Menyln Maine store are franchisee stores, they might not carry the full range of products. We did inform you that we can help arrange a collection at that store if you could pay before hand via EFT and then we would have to send the stock to that store. No EFT was made. We also tried to phone you yesterday to no answer. Most of our Franchisee stores collect once a week.
> 
> What I can do to help you for the inconvenience is ship for free if you can please pay EFT upfront of R450.00.


there was no mention of paying eft as it would have been easy to do.
im going to add the email you guys sent me after a few minutes you are lying


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> there was no mention of paying EFT as it would have been easy to do.



If that is the case, then my warehouse manager will get flack for this. This what was told to me. I apologize again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Gizmo said:


> If that is the case, then my warehouse manager will get flack for this. This what was told to me. I apologize again.


Thats fine then i guess, anyway please cancel the order. i order small to avoid problems like this on bigger orders. i test the water.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Here is the email that was sent


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Cornelius said:


> That mail states collection from Kyalami , not Menlyn Maine....


I know thats why im pissed, they agreed on the phone to send it there. its even in the notes. they told me it would take one week to get there. And if there was a problem they could phone me with the blacked out numbers on there


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Also have a look here @Cornelius https://www.hellopeter.com/vape-king im not the only one who has had this problem it seems.


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/8/18)

What do you Vape?


----------



## Cornelius (7/8/18)

I think you miss understood my post. I meant that email notification states you can collect from Kyalami, It nowhere states Menlyn maine. If you had a telephone conversation so be it, but that mail can not be used as any form of agreement that this is what will happen.
I think you are taking this to far, I am sure you could have PM'd @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff and had this sorted out. To bash someone this way on a public forum is not acceptable.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> What do you Vape?


Hi savapegear i vape mech tubes and regulated devices. i was looking for another one for my girlfriend who liked the limitless rdta mod kit. do you guys have any mechs/rdta's that might match that? Maybe something kind of girly?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Cornelius said:


> I think you miss understood my post. I meant that email notification states you can collect from Kyalami, It nowhere states Menlyn maine. If you had a telephone conversation so be it, but that mail can not be used as any form of agreement that this is what will happen.
> I think you are taking this to far, I am sure you could have PM'd @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff and had this sorted out. To bash someone this way on a public forum is not acceptable.


The email was to show gizmo that someone is lying either he or his store room manager. And this is after i tried to cancel and went anyway because my gf told me: "if its finally there and hasnt been cancelled will you please go get it" we thought someone listened when we spoke to them asking to cancel it nope, thought they would listen if i told them this is the second one i want to buy as i have done business with them before nope. 

Its fair to do this its the free market and nothing happened when i called them i tried to handle this in private but apparently they only listen when people post online publicly go look at my previous posts stating this.

also im not alone in this bad service thing so why not warn others before they make the same mistake https://www.hellopeter.com/vape-king look at the link its pretty informative. Also im not knocking the people at menlyn maine they were nice and pleasant. I don't understand why they would need to have a franchise with vape king as they have about as much to do with them as the original vape king in england. they don't share prices with the online store, they dont share stock prices with the online store, so why would they need to pay franchise fees? Any kfc in this country has the same specials/deals/stock and they are all franchises


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> Hi savapegear i vape mech tubes and regulated devices. i was looking for another one for my girlfriend who liked the limitless rdta mod kit. do you guys have any mechs/rdta's that might match that? Maybe something kind of girly?


Ahh,I thought DaNicotine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## jprossouw (7/8/18)

Cornelius said:


> I think you miss understood my post. I meant that email notification states you can collect from Kyalami, It nowhere states Menlyn maine. If you had a telephone conversation so be it, but that mail can not be used as any form of agreement that this is what will happen.
> I think you are taking this to far, I am sure you could have PM'd @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff and had this sorted out. To bash someone this way on a public forum is not acceptable.


Why is it always a problem when a person has a negative experience with a shop, and post it in public? But if its a positive experience, its no problem at all to post it for the whole world to see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Ahh,I thought DaNicotine.


Oh yeah funny lol Thought you could help me with a gift for my gf nevermind then


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

jprossouw said:


> Why is it always a problem when a person has a negative experience with a shop, and post it in public? But if its a positive experience, its no problem at all to post it for the whole world to see.


not true i was singing their praises when i created the threads about how much i liked the product earlier and ive sent friends over there because i saw good deals on their site. I try to be fair and i did try to do this in private but im tired of not being listened to over the phone


----------



## jm10 (7/8/18)

jprossouw said:


> Why is it always a problem when a person has a negative experience with a shop, and post it in public? But if its a positive experience, its no problem at all to post it for the whole world to see.



No truer words spoken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

You can tell me again how you think this is wrong and ignore the fact that i have tried to do this in private first. How many calls are enough? did i need to try and get into their heads by constantly phoning them? i tried calling them they seem not to listen so now this is happening. How do you get someone to listen if they ignore you? I wrote in the notes area i spoke to managers and store clerks. When do they listen or respond? when its public thats when


----------



## jm10 (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> not true i was singing their praises when i created the threads about how much i liked the product earlier and ive sent friends over there because i saw good deals on their site. I try to be fair and i did try to do this in private but im tired of not being listened to over the phone



He was helping your fight dude and he is 5 million percent right

I think @Gizmo will try his best to sort this out(ok i saw he actually did try) because for him to grow a brand this large he must be doing it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> Oh yeah funny lol Thought you could help me with a gift for my gf nevermind then


Was just pulling your leg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/18)

Ok, I can either have it arranged to be at Menlyn Maine by tomorrow afternoon, or have it shipped overnight for delivery on Friday? I am trying my best to resolve this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## jm10 (7/8/18)

Gizmo said:


> Ok, I can either have it arranged to be at Menlyn Maine by tomorrow afternoon, or have it shipped overnight for delivery on Friday? I am trying my best to resolve this.



Now who wouldn’t be happy with that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

@Gizmo Thanks for the reply and sorry for the angry vitriol. Id be able to collect and pay tomorrow afternoon at menlyn maine if its still possible. My gf still wants the vape so, i guess its cool. ill remove my posts where possible and try to put this nastyness in the past. Thanks for the help i wasn't expecting that. You seem alright

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> A while ago i brought a mech mod on special there i went all the way to the kyalami race track i was in the area. They told me i could have it sent to menlyn main and id be able to collect it from there by friday the 27th of july ive written in the customers notes that ive arranged for pickup at menlyn maine with people on the phone and i left a phone number.
> 
> By last week friday i decided im going to cancel the order because its taking a week longer than it said it would. Mind you this was going to be the second one i buy from them. Today we recieved an email that its ready for collection so i had to decide if i still want the item, so i go into menlyn maine just to discover that its ready for collection at that damn racetrack in another city. They simply ignore what is written on the customer notes and even have no regard for what they have suggested to me(the pickup at menlyn) ive spoken to 2 managers i think(one was a manager at main office of this im sure) and nothing was done.
> 
> ...



Ain't nothing compared to my experience with Art of Vape!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/art-of-vape-retailer-reviews.t52410/#post-703738

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/8/18)

It's has been available at Pretoria branch since 3.30 please let me know if you got it.


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (8/8/18)

Will do thank you its a little late today ill be able to collect/pay it tommorow if thats possible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

